# Realtek ALC1150 vs C-Media 6631 for music?



## puma99dk| (Mar 1, 2014)

i am going down to a ITX system, and for now my choice for audio is a Realtek ALC1150 chip with Creative software (Onboard Audio on my MSI Z87I Gaming board) or a C-Media 6631 that's build in to my Asus ThunderFX

which would be the best choice for my Denon AH-D1100 headphones?

i know ppl say that the onboard audio on my board can drive up to 600ohms of headphones, but i dunno bcs i haven't used onboard Realtek for years already, and i still remember how rich and more pure my sound got when i went from onboard to a Auzentech X-Fi Bravura 7.1 and one more step to my Asus Xonar Essence STX.

but with that said, i am going ITX bcs i want to have something that takes up less space, and the only case i kinda like where i can have all my drives and a big gfx is a BitFenix Prodigy, and yes i have looked at the M version many times but with 5 drives plus 1 blu-ray reader i don't get enough space so i choose ITX instead.


----------

